# Alma Latina Bike Club Project



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Starting a new project. This is what it wiill look like. I got some more pics to post in a little bit.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The back will look like this.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ONE project at a time killer and thats a real nice design


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 12 2006, 08:24 PM~5763806
> *ONE project at a time killer and thats a real nice design
> *


I think this one is going to be done sooner.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: One of the cleanest designs i have ever seen, that tank is so different, and your style is different to others


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

crazy radical


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

is that the frame looks familiar to me??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. To answer all your pm's, this frame is going to Rosie's85 sister in Nevada. I know they are going to take care of the project and see it through. This is what we started with.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

another great build.. i look up to you raul..maybe rosie will send it to me for paint.. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 08:33 PM~5763864
> *another great build.. i look up to you raul..maybe rosie will send it to me for paint.. lol
> *


Wow, thanks Sic. I think she already has a painter but you might want to check with her anyway.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

the tank is really cool


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2006, 09:36 PM~5763881
> *Wow, thanks Sic. I think she already has a painter but you might want to check with her anyway.
> *


RUAL,UR A GOOD HOMIE!!!!SHEZ BEN WANTING A LOWRIDER BIKE 4 A WILE NOW!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cardboard cutouts for the front and the back.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2006, 09:36 PM~5763881
> *Wow, thanks Sic. I think she already has a painter but you might want to check with her anyway.
> *


no problem..
yeah.. ill check with her.. and see whats up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These peices will be cut out of 1/4" steel. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i now your a good designer but that frame is pure genius it dropd my jaw


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i hate it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More pics tomorrow.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i like that you didnt let those pieces of the frame go to waste i always wanted to see some one do a frame from other peices of another frame and so far youre doing a great job ... are you doing just the frame or some forks also ?? and i like the rear skirts they look good


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn that frame is coming out real nice!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

damn raul u gotta make me a design for ma frame :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

That is looking great! How much do you charge to do a frame up that way?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks again. The top of the frame is from a Schwinn Fastback and the bottom is from another Schwinn girls frame that I cut up along time ago. Im glad that I get to use them and not throw them away. The price of the frame or forks or parts depends on the design. If there is alot of detail on the frame and hard to reach parts that I cant get to, then its going to be more $$$. This frame is alsoo going to get a fork and other custom parts. Were just going to do one thing at time.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 10:33 PM~5763864
> *another great build.. i look up to you raul..maybe rosie will send it to me for paint.. lol
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

wow!!! raul i love it i cant wait til is here so we get it painted..
but most of all i cant wait til my baby sis LiL d sees it..
she is gonna be jumping of happines :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

is it a secrete


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 13 2006, 09:52 PM~5769866
> *is it a secrete
> *


no she knows but she has no clue what other things are waiting for it!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Jul 13 2006, 07:49 PM~5769842
> *wow!!! raul i love it i cant wait til is here so we get it painted..
> but most of all i cant wait til my baby sis LiL d sees it..
> she is gonna be jumping of happines :biggrin:
> *


shit rosie u should do the engravin on this project  
that is the coolest making a showstoper for ur lil sister :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

she better like it its gona look nice wen its done wats the theme on the bike


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 13 2006, 10:00 PM~5769927
> *shit rosie u should do the engravin on this project
> that is the coolest making a showstoper for ur lil sister :thumbsup:
> *


thanks eric i am just tying o keep her out of trouble..


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 13 2006, 10:03 PM~5769944
> *she better like it its gona look nice wen its done wats the theme on the bike
> *


it is Corazon Espinado!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i like the name


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Jul 13 2006, 07:12 PM~5770022
> *it is Corazon Espinado!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i heard that in a song i forgot


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Looking good Raul! Can't wait to see it finished! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some more updates for this. More pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

creative  :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some pieces cut out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Something like this.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that looks fuken sic


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn,Raul! looks like you cut those out of butter with a hot buttter knife! SMOOOOOOTH!!!! uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jul 15 2006, 10:41 PM~5780781
> *Damn,Raul! looks like you cut those out of butter with a hot buttter knife! SMOOOOOOTH!!!! uffin:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT I WAS JUST GOING TO TYPE SOMETHING LIKE THAT 1 HELL OF A JOB CUTTING BUDDY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Your looking at two hours of grinding.  lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2006, 10:44 PM~5780801
> *Your looking at two hours of grinding.    lol
> *


TWO HOURS WELL SPENT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looks dope


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We are also going to throw in some of these. Some of the parts will have them too.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKIN SIC! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bird cage..rosa musta liked my red bike with all the birdcage


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 07:18 PM~5791398
> *bird cage..rosa musta liked my red bike with all the birdcage
> *


She bought some birdcage parts from Shadow or somebody and I had these laying around.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 08:29 PM~5791429
> *She bought some birdcage parts from Shadow or somebody and I had these laying around.
> *


WER U GONNA PUT THEM AT?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what parts she get?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 07:32 PM~5791444
> *what parts she get?
> *


I just remember the seatpost but I know she got more then that.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

becuse i got alot of parts birdcaged from him hmm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 17 2006, 07:31 PM~5791441
> *WER U GONNA PUT THEM AT?
> *


Im probably going to put them in the back right behind the seatpost.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 08:39 PM~5791497
> *Im probably going to put them in the back right behind the seatpost.
> *


KU KU!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 07:38 PM~5791485
> *becuse i got alot of parts birdcaged from him hmm
> *


Well, she probably got what you didnt.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CUTTYS HATING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 17 2006, 07:44 PM~5791539
> *CUTTYS HATING
> *


Again...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

never dat just wondering what i missed out on!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 08:46 PM~5791562
> *never dat just wondering what i missed out on!
> *


NICE COMEBACK!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 15 2006, 10:45 PM~5780804
> *TWO HOURS WELL SPENT
> *


DEFINITELY!!!


----------



## O*C 714 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 08:46 PM~5791562
> *never dat just wondering what i missed out on!
> *



NOTHING SPECIAL CUTTY JUST BASIC PARTS OR SO :0


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O*C 714_@Jul 18 2006, 06:46 PM~5798538
> *NOTHING SPECIAL CUTTY JUST BASIC PARTS OR SO  :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Today I extended the lower bar.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The new tank will be something like this.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

awsome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

time to cut this off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So far.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The frame was originaly going to have the lower bar cut off but Im going to end up putting something in at the bottom. Something like this.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

that frame is sick :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

poop


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 04:56 PM~5805191
> *poop
> *


Cutty just shit his pants.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2006, 05:33 PM~5805132
> *The frame was originaly going to have the lower bar cut off but Im going to end up putting something in at the bottom. Something like this.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 RADICAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

calm down eric shit


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 07:06 PM~5805496
> *calm down eric shit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2006, 05:33 PM~5805132
> *The frame was originaly going to have the lower bar cut off but Im going to end up putting something in at the bottom. Something like this.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ABOUT THE CENTER SEAT POST BAR


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 19 2006, 07:13 PM~5805997
> *WHAT ABOUT THE CENTER SEAT POST BAR
> *


Its gone. I need a seatpost from a taiwan frame cause the seatpost that Rosie bought is for one of those frames. I need to cut off the Schwinn one and weld the new one in.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2006, 08:18 PM~5806016
> *Its gone. I need a seatpost from a taiwan frame cause the seatpost that Rosie bought is for one of those frames. I need to cut off the Schwinn one and weld the new one in.
> *


I HAVE AN EXTRA FRAME WE CAN CUT UP :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 19 2006, 07:30 PM~5806036
> *I HAVE AN EXTRA FRAME WE CAN CUT UP :biggrin:
> *


I would need that seat post by this weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think Im going to redo it.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice work raul :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2006, 10:16 PM~5806230
> *I think Im going to redo it.
> 
> 
> ...



are those pieces gonna be welded right in the middle or one on each side?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 20 2006, 11:16 AM~5810156
> *are those pieces gonna be welded right in the middle or one on each side?
> *


Which ones are you taling about? The flat one is going to be in the center. The front part is going to be "boxed" or it will be think like a tank. The lower bar is going to be 1/4" steel like the other piece. I couldnt get to it today but I will have more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 20 2006, 10:00 PM~5813619
> *Which ones are you taling about? The flat one is going to be in the center. The front part is going to be "boxed" or it will be think like a tank. The lower bar is going to be 1/4" steel like the other piece. I couldnt get to it today but I will have more pics tomorrow.
> *



ok, i got it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates coming soon.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any updates?????????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i think the frame is a full custom.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, it was too hot to work on anything lately so Im glad to finallly get on it. My jigsaw broke on me so I had to borrow another one. So I get that one and it wont take my blades, I just came back from buying new blades.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

it is hot it was 110 here.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2006, 11:04 AM~5845943
> *Man, it was too hot to work on anything lately so Im glad to finallly get on it. My jigsaw broke on me so I had to borrow another one. So I get that one and it wont take my blades, I just came back from buying new blades.
> *


its ben hella hot  its going to cool down tho


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 26 2006, 02:50 PM~5847432
> *its ben hella hot   its going to cool down tho
> *


X2.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 26 2006, 03:30 PM~5847677
> *X2.
> *


X2000. :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 26 2006, 05:09 PM~5848231
> *X2000. :0
> *


X4000


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

danm this shit is BAD i love it.. i been gone for a while so i miss alot on it but i will be stoping by to check.. hey raul call me tonight..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Jul 26 2006, 05:57 PM~5848422
> *danm this shit is BAD i love it.. i been gone for a while so i miss alot on it but i will be stoping by to check.. hey raul call me tonight..
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Still working on the frame right now. More pics in a few hours.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2006, 06:47 PM~5848627
> *    Still working on the frame right now. More pics in a few hours.
> *


WERE ARE U WORKIN ON IT AT?ISNT IT TO HOT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its not too right now.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

only hot when u shart


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

awsome :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 06:59 PM~5848687
> *only hot when u shart
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

few hours later and still no pics  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 26 2006, 10:44 PM~5850332
> *few hours later and still no pics    :biggrin:
> *


Im actually taking them right now. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Got these finally cut out. I have some more shaping to do but that will get done in no time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is our front tank. All I have to do is make the little strip that will cap it off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is where we are. I have to make the lower bar before I can attach the back end and cut off the seatpost tube. This frame will be recieving a different seat post tube casue Rosie has a different diameter seatpost with a birdcage.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good work raul :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

turning out good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:worship: damn that is going to be the shitttttttttttt


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 27 2006, 07:42 AM~5851322
> *good work raul :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!!! :biggrin: DAM BRO U GOT TALENT!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. I also got this done.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit i can berly image how the faced parts going to be :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hopefully more progress tomorrow.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

more work less goofin around


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 29 2006, 11:06 PM~5867109
> *Hopefully more progress tomorrow.
> *




HEY IS NOT BREAK TIME :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: Q VO HOMIE ROLL CALL 2 PORTLAND :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 1 2006, 01:50 PM~5883212
> *HEY IS NOT BREAK TIME  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  Q VO HOMIE ROLL CALL 2 PORTLAND  :biggrin:
> *


I cant this year. Danny already took all my mirrors and some other stuff.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 03:02 PM~5883242
> *I cant this year. Danny already took all my mirrors and some other stuff.
> *



YO TENGO MIRROR THAT I DON'T USE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 1 2006, 09:28 PM~5886325
> *YO TENGO MIRROR THAT I DON'T USE  :biggrin:
> *


You better have $$$ that you dont use too. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BIKE IS GOING TO LOOK GOOD


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

come on more bike buildin


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe today.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2006, 10:57 AM~5888872
> *Maybe today.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally working on it today. :happysad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 10:10 AM~5907834
> *Finally working on it today.  :happysad:
> *


its a miricale :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Made alot of progress on this today.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 10:51 PM~5910421
> *Made alot of progress on this today.
> *


pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 5 2006, 09:56 PM~5910450
> *pics?
> *


hold on.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 10:57 PM~5910460
> *hold on.
> *


U HOLD ON


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: pics will take a few.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 11:09 PM~5910545
> *:uh:  pics will take a few.
> *


GOD U TAKE 4 EVER!!!!!!!! BETTER BE ALOT OF GOOD PICS!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok. Started by welding the two seams together.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then I started filling in the sides.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to take pics of the other side but it was finally capped off. I used the best welder I have ever used in my life today and it all went by too fast.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then I got this thing welded in.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

WAS THE WELDER A LINCOLN???? I HEARD THERE ONE OF THE BEST


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 5 2006, 10:34 PM~5910719
> *WAS THE WELDER A LINCOLN???? I HEARD THERE ONE OF THE BEST
> *


You know whats funny, I have used alot oof different brands of welders but the one I used was some wierd brand that I never heard of before. I dont remember the name of it but it was a purple color. I used a Mac Tools Welder and that worked really good.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 11:36 PM~5910731
> *You know whats funny, I have used alot oof different brands of welders but the one I used was some wierd brand that I never heard of before. I dont remember the name of it but it was a purple color. I used a Mac Tools Welder and that worked really good.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Front part is done. Rightside up.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 11:38 PM~5910745
> *Front part is done. Rightside up.
> 
> 
> ...



damn that looks like some medieval type shit :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

R U GOING TO PUT THAT BAR BACK THE ONE I CUT OUT OF MINE NOT THE SEAT POST BUT THE OTHER ONE????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 5 2006, 10:40 PM~5910756
> *R U GOING TO PUT THAT BAR BACK THE ONE I CUT OUT OF MINE NOT THE SEAT POST BUT THE OTHER ONE????
> *


No, were going to weld something like this in there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Last pic for today. This is all I got done for the back.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: I wish i could do metal work and weld...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

me too homie  :tears:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 6 2006, 01:51 AM~5911210
> *:biggrin:  I wish i could do metal work and weld...
> *


whats stoping u?????

lookin good raul


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

e-mail sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is where were at.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for pete sakes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The next step is to cut this out.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I should have it back by tuesday.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wut do you use to cut out your pieces


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD RAUL!NICE WORK!!!!!!!CAN U DO WAT WE WER TALKIN ABOUT FRIDAY?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2006, 08:09 PM~5914981
> *wut do you use to cut out your pieces
> *


I use a jig saw to cut out thin stuff. All the 1/4" metal I cut with a plasma cutter.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 6 2006, 08:11 PM~5914992
> *LOOKIN GOOD RAUL!NICE WORK!!!!!!!CAN U DO WAT WE WER TALKIN ABOUT FRIDAY?
> *


Send me a pm and let me know what you want to do.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

this bike is nice and very heavy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not much has happened on this bike. Im still waiting for the lower bars replacement to get cut out. Time to clean this up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Were replacing this,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

With all of this.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i bet makeing youre own frameis alot of little work but its easier i would think :biggrin: looking good so far


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have never done a frame this complex before. I like the challange but I cant wait till this is done.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 03:50 PM~5942968
> *I have never done a frame this complex before. I like the challange but I cant wait till this is done.
> *


DAM RAUL U MAKE IT SOUND LIKE U DONT WANNA DO THIS PROJECT....I WOULD B GLAD 2 B DOIN THAT!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2006, 01:05 PM~5913071
> *The next step is to cut this out.
> 
> 
> ...


what do you use to cut that thick metal? i think im using the wrong tool :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You need to use a plasma cutter. Its better then a torch. What are you useing?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2006, 05:06 PM~5943638
> *DAM RAUL U MAKE IT SOUND LIKE U DONT WANNA DO THIS PROJECT....I WOULD B GLAD 2 B DOIN THAT!
> *


Nah, I love doing this shit. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 06:32 PM~5943782
> *Nah, I love doing this shit.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 GOOD SHIT BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2006, 03:50 PM~5942968
> *I have never done a frame this complex before. I like the challange but I cant wait till this is done.
> *


thats how i felt on the skirts  but thats over know :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Great work man. Very sweet lookin cut outs :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2006, 09:21 AM~5948052
> *Great work man.  Very sweet lookin cut outs :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, I just hate it when I get delayed and I cant do anything. :angry:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

looking good Raul! :thumbsup:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

Danm Raul is looking good!! I hope is done soon i cant wait to get it all together..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Aug 11 2006, 11:23 AM~5948649
> *Danm Raul is looking good!! I hope is done soon i cant wait to get it all together..
> *


Im going to go work on it in a few hours so I will have more pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

k raul i will check.. if anything call me..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its looking good .


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not much progress. Very disappointing today.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 10:38 PM~5951795
> *Not much progress. Very disappointing today.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 12 2006, 12:12 AM~5952337
> *
> *


Tell me about it. Pics in the morning.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 01:16 AM~5952350
> *Tell me about it. Pics in the morning.
> *


 :0 pics :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is all I did yesterday. I just welded the things in the back and the seatpost. I wanted to do more but I havent gotten back the flat piece that goes from the tank to the crank. I have to go pick it up later today.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Raul,is th piece behind the tank just 1 piece ?Or did you weld 2 sides and capped it like the tank? can't see very well in that angle.Either way,looking damn good!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Aug 12 2006, 10:48 AM~5953598
> *Raul,is th piece behind the tank just 1 piece ?Or did you weld 2 sides and capped it like the tank? can't see very well in that angle.Either way,looking damn good!
> *


Its just a flat piece of 1/4" steel.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, Here is what I have been waiting for. Only a day late but oh well.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hopefully I can get this welded in soon.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

are you doing a seat post also like that ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 12 2006, 07:33 PM~5955605
> *are you doing a seat post also like that ?
> *


Im not sure what Im going to do with it yet. I might cap off the bottom.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 07:40 PM~5955658
> *Im not sure what Im going to do with it yet. I might cap off the bottom.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE FRAME IS LOOKING GOOD CARNAL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2006, 10:38 PM~5951795
> *Not much progress. Very disappointing today.
> *




pues chingale cabron :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 13 2006, 08:40 AM~5957951
> *pues chingale cabron  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for peters sake


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 13 2006, 09:09 AM~5958055
> *for peters sake
> *


Leave pete and peter out of all of this.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 13 2006, 09:09 AM~5958055
> *wow peters big snake
> *


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 13 2006, 02:35 PM~5958581
> *Fo' shizzle My Nizzle
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls upset now


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 13 2006, 06:38 PM~5960664
> *rauls upset now
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 13 2006, 06:38 PM~5960664
> *rauls upset now
> *




CALMATE RAUL...........................


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pooon tang.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 16 2006, 10:17 AM~5979710
> *pooon tang.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls no postin in his topic no more hes really upset


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It will be done when its done.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

told u hes mad


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I THINK HEZ MAD CUZ HE HAZ 2 DO ALL THE WORK N BILLYS NOT DOIN SHIT.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

prolly he gets mad to easy like eric ramos


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I AGREE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what happened with Erics frame. It was right before the super show and I was busy working on other stuff.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TAKE A BREAK 4RUM IT AND GET UR SELF 2GETHER THEN IF U HAVE ANY OTHER EXTRA TIME WORK ON IT.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i can see it alredy he is goin to fight someone at street low


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 06:20 PM~5982878
> *i can see it alredy he is goin to fight someone at street low
> *


why.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 07:26 PM~5982938
> *why.
> *


CUTTY VS. RAUL

ROUND 1. STREETLOW SHOW


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some more stuff done today. Pics in a little bit.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 17 2006, 01:34 PM~5988335
> *CUTTY VS. RAUL
> 
> ROUND 1. STREETLOW SHOW
> *


it is oficial cutty and raul gona fight at sept 3rd streetlow show.


you can use wepons bats,brass nuckles,peperspray,shanks,ice picks,and metal rods.

im reff


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 06:20 PM~5982878
> *i can see it alredy he is goin to fight someone at street low
> *


yea you cutty :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, So I finally got this back and I got it shaped the way I wanted.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just need to weld these together. Hopefully that will happen tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im also going to remove the kickstand bracket and weld this little piece of angle iron in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Before


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You get the idea.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looking good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 01:13 PM~6000931
> *Im also going to remove the kickstand bracket and weld this little piece of angle iron in.
> 
> 
> ...


what's the purpose of that raul? support or just looks?  :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good raul


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud me n raul arnt goin to fight


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 19 2006, 05:56 PM~6001871
> *for cryin out loud  me n raul arnt goin to fight
> *


why??


fine then me and lil guy ant going to fight!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

becuse i have nothing aganst raul its gotta be someone i hate


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 19 2006, 04:56 PM~6001871
> *for cryin out loud  me n raul arnt goin to fight
> *


pussy

fukin *** your such a bitch. go get sum balls *****. :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 19 2006, 04:56 PM~6001871
> *for cryin out loud  me n raul arnt goin to fight
> *


pussy

fukin *** your such a bitch. go get sum balls *****. :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guys mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 19 2006, 05:12 PM~6001961
> *lil guys mad
> *


yea cus you punked out.


i looked up to you


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 19 2006, 05:15 PM~6001978
> *hahaha
> *


cutty aka lil bish.

if your not gona fight then im not gona kick billys ass. thanks lil bish you ruined the fun. :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u rather have enmeys then freinds?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 19 2006, 05:20 PM~6002022
> *u rather have enmeys then freinds?
> *


just shut up and look at the links i pmd you.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Aug 19 2006, 04:10 PM~6001689
> *what's the purpose of that raul? support or just looks?    :dunno:
> *


Just for looks. The angle iron relaces the bracket for thhe kickstand so we dont lose anything by removing it. Alot of these frames never use a kickstand. Now we have more space for patterns, graphics, pinstripe or murals.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 19 2006, 06:19 PM~6002011
> *cutty aka lil bish.
> 
> if your not gona fight then im not gona kick billys ass. thanks lil bish you ruined the fun. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 07:52 PM~6002466
> *Just for looks. The angle iron relaces the bracket for thhe kickstand so we dont lose anything by removing it. Alot of these frames never use a kickstand. Now we have more space for patterns, graphics, pinstripe or murals.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 07:52 PM~6002466
> *Just for looks. The angle iron relaces the bracket for thhe kickstand so we dont lose anything by removing it. Alot of these frames never use a kickstand. Now we have more space for patterns, graphics, pinstripe or murals.
> *


 :0 never thought of that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 27 2006, 10:01 AM~6052720
> *:0  never thought of that
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 27 2006, 11:07 AM~6053055
> *
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2006, 12:07 PM~6053056
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Remember this? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 08:58 AM~6155626
> *pics???
> *


Yeah, I havent done shit to it but I can take a pic of you really want? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. take pics.. since u been buggin me about em


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 09:23 AM~6155772
> *yeah.. take pics.. since u been buggin me about em
> *


fuck it, I will be right back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool..


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2006, 12:43 PM~6155836
> *TO BE CONTINUED...
> 
> 
> ...


Is it almost done? oh que..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Sep 13 2006, 05:29 PM~6167270
> *Is it almost done? oh que..
> *


nope. Not even close.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 08:31 PM~6167281
> *nope. Not even close.
> *


 :roflmao: is kool take your time..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Sep 13 2006, 05:40 PM~6167306
> *:roflmao: is kool take your time..
> *


I thought you forgot all about it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i thought rosa was long gone from this site


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 06:21 PM~6167696
> *i thought rosa was long gone from this site
> *


me too. I thought I was going to keep this frame.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 08:23 PM~6167716
> *me too. I thought I was going to keep this frame.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 07:23 PM~6167716
> *me too. I thought I was going to keep this frame.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I actually planned on selling it if didnt go to rosie.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 03:38 PM~6174710
> *I actually planned on selling it if didnt go to rosie.
> *


some extra $$$ wouldent help


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 14 2006, 02:40 PM~6174727
> *some extra $$$ wouldent help
> *


I know.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

WHATS HOLDING UP THE BUILD?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2006, 09:43 AM~6155836
> *TO BE CONTINUED...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

have you done anything new on it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

guess.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 06:41 PM~6192833
> *guess.
> *


nothing?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

he hasnt done shit to it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy+Sep 17 2006, 05:43 PM~6192850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you want to finish it for me?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 06:47 PM~6192884
> *he hasnt done shit to it.
> *


he dont even have it he sold it!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 05:50 PM~6192916
> *DING DING DING!!!! WINNER!!!  :uh:
> Do you want to finish it for me?
> *


YEA ILL FINISH IT.

I HAVNT DONE SHIT TO THAT CRAPPY FRAME ITS JUST LYING AROUND IN MY BACK YARD. MY DOG PISSED ON IT BUT I DONT CARE CAUSE IT DOESNT MEAN NOTHING TO ME!!! 



dam im bored.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 07:18 PM~6193564
> *YEA ILL FINISH IT.
> 
> I HAVNT DONE SHIT TO THAT CRAPPY FRAME ITS JUST LYING AROUND IN MY BACK YARD. MY DOG PISSED ON IT BUT I DONT CARE CAUSE IT DOESNT MEAN NOTHING TO ME!!!
> ...


What frame?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 07:38 PM~6193698
> *What frame?
> *


rosies thats the one we been talkin about.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 07:51 PM~6193845
> *rosies thats the one we been talkin about.
> *


you have it in your back yard and the dog pissed on it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 07:53 PM~6193861
> *you have it in your back yard and the dog pissed on it?
> *


damit raul!
i said ' he hasnt done shit to the frame' and you said ' will you like finish it for me' and i said ' yea' so i said ' that it was in your back yard'


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 07:58 PM~6193917
> *damit raul!
> i said ' he hasnt done shit to the frame' and you said ' will you like finish it for me' and i said ' yea' so i said ' that it was in your back yard'
> *


right.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

correct


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CAN I BUY THAT FRAME FROM U???












































:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:twak: not for sale


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 09:13 PM~6194062
> *:twak:  not for sale
> *


ILL GIVE U 60$


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

HOW MUCH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 17 2006, 08:18 PM~6194108
> *HOW MUCH
> *


Fool, you guys need to quit buying other people shit. 



AND WHO THE FUCK SAID THIS WAS FOR SALE?????


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 18 2006, 02:18 PM~6194108
> *HOW MUCH
> *


Build your own :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 17 2006, 08:23 PM~6194157
> *Build your own  :biggrin:
> *


X50000000


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 09:22 PM~6194146
> *Fool, you guys need to quit buying other people shit.
> AND WHO THE FUCK SAID THIS WAS FOR SALE?????
> *


I DID U GOT A PROBLEM!!!!!LOL 65$ LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 17 2006, 08:28 PM~6194194
> *I DID U GOT A PROBLEM!!!!!LOL 65$ LOL
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 09:31 PM~6194213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

sorry buddies this frame is not for sale!!!!!!!!!!!
i been waiting on this frame for a while i mait not been on here but that dont mean that i dropped it..
so back off..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

you heard her


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Sep 28 2006, 12:33 AM~6261246
> *sorry buddies this frame is not for sale!!!!!!!!!!!
> i been waiting on this frame for a while i mait not been on here but that dont mean that i dropped it..
> so back off..
> *


 :thumbsup: ORALE MIJA, DILE QUE ONDA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2006, 08:48 PM~6267860
> *:uh:
> *


X4


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

GIRL POWER!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2006, 07:57 PM~6267883
> *GIRL POWER!!!!!
> *


WTF??¿¿


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 29 2006, 05:42 AM~6269753
> *WTF??¿¿
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Back to work. :cheesy:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 05:49 PM~6371348
> *Back to work.  :cheesy:
> *


  i love the design i've bein waiting a long time to see this one finished 
glad to here its back on the go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 15 2006, 12:32 AM~6371450
> *  i love the design i've bein waiting a long time to see this one finished
> glad to here its back on the go
> *


Yup. Not much is going to get done on this but its time to get it moving again.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 09:07 AM~6372095
> *Yup. Not much is going to get done on this but its time to get it moving again.
> *


i wouldnt ..and u know why


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 08:43 AM~6372194
> *i wouldnt ..and u know why
> *


I know but oh well.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

tell me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 15 2006, 09:22 AM~6372324
> *tell me.
> *


Its a long story and you wouldnt understand.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 :cheesy: 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: socios b.c. prez, *rosie's85*, growmaster4


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 02:48 PM~6372756
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :roflmao: funny punk!! miss you at vegas.. So why all you guys talking shit about me..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Oct 15 2006, 11:53 AM~6372774
> *:roflmao: funny punk!! miss you at vegas.. So why all you guys talking shit about me..
> *


I couldnt make it out to vegas. We were just saying hi to you since you forgot about us. :wave: 

But, your just in time for more pics. 

This is where we left off. These parts are going in here.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

THAT FRAME IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The next step is to get all that stuff welded in. I also cut off the ends of the bars. Im going to fill in the ends and these will get welded directly to the last part of the frame.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 11:47 AM~6372753
> *Its a long story and you wouldnt understand.
> *


cause im black thats why.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 15 2006, 12:52 PM~6372936
> *cause im black thats why.
> *


um... no.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok. Part of the reason I stopped working on this frame is cause I got stuck. I didnt know how to go about joining these two pieces.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What Im going to do is weld these two pieces together here.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

that looks bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then I will line up the bar like this.









After the bar is in, it looks like I will have to trim the skirt in order for everything to line up. 









After I get some of this stuff welded in I will post pics. It might not be till next weekend but I will let you guys know when that happens.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

thats a thousand dolla frame..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy+Oct 15 2006, 01:52 PM~6372936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kind of.. but someone gettin hooked up


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 01:05 PM~6372987
> *What Im going to do is weld these two pieces together here.
> 
> 
> ...


maybe pinch the end a lil so its a bit flat at they end :dunno:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

$1000??!?!??!? No way. Its beautiful, but aint 1000 a lil steep?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 04:49 PM~6373800
> *son..your no where close
> *


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 15 2006, 06:53 PM~6374676
> *
> *


Whats this?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

hey raul is looking nice.. and the reason why i dont really come on here as much cause my computer took a big shit.. so i use my boyfriends when i come to tahoe is not that i forgotten any of you guyss. especialy you,my sexy papi SIC, cutty, nena, eric n casper.. oh n mr. sic n twisted i saw him at vegas.. weel just let me know when it will be ready i really can't wait. well i got to go back to carson now so all you take care n have a goodnight.. miss you all!! :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Oct 15 2006, 09:13 PM~6375259
> *hey raul is looking nice.. and the reason why i dont really come on here as much cause my computer took a big shit.. so i use my boyfriends when i come to tahoe is not that i forgotten any of you guyss. especialy you,my sexy papi SIC, cutty, nena, eric n casper.. oh n mr. sic n twisted i saw him at vegas.. weel just let me know when it will be ready i really can't wait. well i got to go back to carson now so all you take care n have a goodnight.. miss you all!! :wave:
> *


u got the sexy part right.. but the papis wrong...ur a taken women now.. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Oct 15 2006, 08:13 PM~6375259
> *hey raul is looking nice.. and the reason why i dont really come on here as much cause my computer took a big shit.. so i use my boyfriends when i come to tahoe is not that i forgotten any of you guyss. especialy you,my sexy papi SIC, cutty, nena, eric n casper.. oh n mr. sic n twisted i saw him at vegas.. weel just let me know when it will be ready i really can't wait. well i got to go back to carson now so all you take care n have a goodnight.. miss you all!! :wave:
> *


Tell that fool to buy you an Apple Computer. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 09:51 PM~6375545
> *Tell that fool to buy you an Apple Computer.  :biggrin:
> *


i wanted to say sumthing smart.. but i cant.. ill get in trouble


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 09:51 PM~6375545
> *Tell that fool to buy you an Apple Computer.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We should be welding on this next weekend.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 02:08 PM~6372993
> *Then I will line up the bar like this.
> 
> 
> ...


Ey,Raul! You know the piece of tubing that's going to connect to the tubing connected to the seat post?I don't know how you were going to go about connecting them,but it might be a good idea to find a piece of rod that fits into both tubes so that it ads some support.Just a thought.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for petes sake


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Oct 21 2006, 10:53 PM~6417860
> *Ey,Raul! You know the piece of tubing that's going to connect to the tubing connected to the seat post?I don't know how you were going to go about connecting them,but it might be a good idea to find a piece of rod that fits into both tubes so that it ads some support.Just a thought.
> *


Thats a good idea. Thats how I did the front pieces.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 22 2006, 09:40 AM~6418973
> *for petes sake
> *


Who`s pete?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 22 2006, 09:29 AM~6419171
> *Who`s pete?
> *


his boyfriend.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2006, 10:30 AM~6419177
> *his boyfriend.
> *


 ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 22 2006, 09:33 AM~6419189
> * ?
> *


The guy he makes love to at night.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2006, 10:40 AM~6419216
> *The guy he makes love to at night.
> *


:0 oh ok. Sorry :cheesy: 

Thats pretty twisted though.

HAHAAHHAHHAHAHHAHahhahHhaHAHahHAHA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 22 2006, 09:42 AM~6419225
> *:0 oh ok. Sorry  :cheesy:
> 
> Thats pretty twisted though.
> ...


Right, thats enough about that. The bike will be welded next weekend so check back then.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck off raul pete is ur undercover lover n u know it


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 22 2006, 12:18 PM~6419572
> *fuck off raul pete is ur undercover lover n u know it
> *


WTF :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think were going to work on this today.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

great.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 5 2006, 08:24 AM~6507408
> *great.....
> *


X 2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2006, 09:22 AM~6507403
> *I think were going to work on this today.
> *


SO DID YOU WORK ON IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 5 2006, 04:50 PM~6509755
> *SO DID YOU WORK ON IT
> *


not exactly.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

looks great.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh: there hasnt been any progress.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

swell


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 5 2006, 07:15 PM~6510659
> *swell
> *


thats a good one.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

magnificent.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wonderfull


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

great.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

excelent


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

awsome.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

SO NO WORK HA!!!!!! HURRY DANG TAKING 4 EVER LOL


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

lol raul i like the design of this bike looks tight can't wait to see some more progress


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I HATE WHEN PEOPLE TAKE MY WORD (SWELL) NOW I GOTTA FIND A NEW ONE HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
OUT FUCKIN STANDING


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 8 2006, 01:50 AM~6523164
> *I HATE WHEN PEOPLE TAKE MY WORD (SWELL) NOW I GOTTA FIND A NEW ONE HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> OUT FUCKIN STANDING
> *


Gee Willikers :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SOLID 
RIGHT ON
RICHEOUS(SPELL CHECK)
COWABUNGA


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Tremendous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

radical.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

STFU!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

quit whoring this topic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 8 2006, 06:46 PM~6531761
> *<span style='color:green'>YEAH BITCHES!!!!!*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sorry raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally got sme stuff done.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DAMN ROSIES SHIT COMING OUT SIC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks tite...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just cant wait for this to be done.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2006, 08:46 PM~6608024
> *I just cant wait for this to be done.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the owner doesnt deserve this frame.. she doesnt like us anymore.. nor keep in touch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2006, 11:05 AM~6611231
> *the owner doesnt deserve this frame.. she doesnt like us anymore.. nor keep in touch
> *


Its actually for her sister so...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2006, 12:48 PM~6611898
> *Its actually for her sister so...
> *


DOES SHE KEEP IN TOUCH WITH YOU RAUL OR NO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 21 2006, 12:49 PM~6611907
> *DOES SHE KEEP IN TOUCH WITH YOU RAUL OR NO
> *


 :uh: MIND YOUR BUSINESS...







































j/p :biggrin: How is a 14 year old supposed to keep in touch with me? :dunno: She has a myspace page but she hasnt been on line for about a month or two. Im guessing she doesnt have internet access anymore. I just got a text message from rosie the other day...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ITS TURNING OUT GOOD! KEEP UP THE HARD WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2006, 01:47 PM~6612348
> *Nice work :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im probably going to do something like this for the back.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

rosies design :dunno: dont liek much bird cage my 2 pesos


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dont look rite. 

do you have any spears raul?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

take out the birdcage and add in a twisted peice..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm. Let me mess with it then. Rosie has birdcage parts so I figured it would be nice if it matched. I havent checked to see if the fender or the rim would be in the way either.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2006, 07:32 PM~6621023
> *take out the birdcage and add in a twisted peice..
> *


that will look good.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YEA I REMEMBER U SAID THAT ROSIE BOUGHT SOME BIRDCAGE SHIT FOR THIS PROJECT


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i have to disagree with all of you ! i really like the birdcage idea it makes stand out alot more i mean alot of flat metal every where and this would be a noce idea! :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 23 2006, 04:59 PM~6622150
> *i have to disagree with all of you ! i really like the birdcage idea it makes stand out alot more i mean alot of flat metal every where and this would be a noce idea!  :biggrin:
> *


 x2 i like the birdcages


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Rosie, let me know if you want the birdcages or something else back there?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2006, 02:05 PM~6611231
> *the owner doesnt deserve this frame.. she doesnt like us anymore.. nor keep in touch
> *


wether i this deserve this frame or not it aint none of you biss.. i am paying for it not you i am and been waiting on this frame. i already explain why i am not on here as much as before. but why should i explain shit to you.. this is my frame and if you don't like i can care less.. I GUESS is easy to act like a friend but it actully hard to be true one..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so what you think about keeping the birdcages?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Nov 23 2006, 09:11 PM~6627235
> *wether i this deserve this frame or not it aint none of you biss.. i am paying for it not you i am and been waiting on this frame. i already explain why i am not on here as much as before. but why should i explain shit to you.. this is my frame and if you don't like i can care less.. I GUESS is easy to act like a friend but it actully hard to be true one..
> *


Rosies mad.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Nov 23 2006, 10:11 PM~6627235
> *wether i this deserve this frame or not it aint none of you biss.. i am paying for it not you i am and been waiting on this frame. i already explain why i am not on here as much as before. but why should i explain shit to you.. this is my frame and if you don't like i can care less.. I GUESS is easy to act like a friend but it actully hard to be true one..
> *


rosie..write a fucking book already....
i never said i didnt like the frame.. so get yo shit staright...
and u da one who doesnt act like a friend.. if it wasnt for raul making your sis this frame.. youll probally never get on here.. and u know it true.. every since u hooked up with dat ***.. u left all your real true friendsbehind..
but its all good.. i hope the bike turns out nice...


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

it looks good from the top but when you look at it from the side it looks lil.. is there a way to get longer or biger ones. but that is me you are he builder you do wat you think is rite. oh and the owner is out being a gang banger so if her shit dont stop i am keeping this frame and not giving her shit. there is only so much i can do she is getting involve in what i did not want her to be in. but i am not troping this project.. i really like the frame alot it looks very bad ass.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2006, 09:34 PM~6627326
> *rosie..write a fucking book already....
> i never said i didnt like the frame.. so get yo shit staright...
> and u da one who doesnt act like a friend.. if it wasnt for raul making your sis this frame.. youll probally never get on here.. and u know it true.. every since u hooked up with dat ***.. u left all your real true friendsbehind..
> ...


And she calls me a punk now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 10:38 PM~6627351
> *And she calls me a punk now.
> *


she doesnt even call me that.. havent heard from "rosie" untill today.. and only because its thanksgiving


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dam rosie your sis is in the wrong path. you realy need to talk to her.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Rosies going through alot of things right now. Keeping her sister out of trouble is one of them. Hopefully this frame will turn her around. I met her sister and I would have never guessed that she would have gone down that path. Rosie doesnt have access to a computer anymore so its tough for her to get online. I have more pics coming up in a few.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM THIS TOPIC IS NUTHING DRAMA....


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

really good work socios....coming along real nice


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

man it definatley looks like i motivated you :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

evry thing looks good except them cages but fuk it if Rosie wants that well she getin it cus she payin

aint this frame going to be candy mangela ? like her cady she making?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i was rosies first love


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 24 2006, 06:32 PM~6631175
> *i was rosies first love
> *


Right after the guy that gave her two kids right?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2006, 06:38 PM~6631194
> *Right after the guy that gave her two kids right?
> *


nice one. :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2006, 07:38 PM~6631194
> *Right after the guy that gave her two kids right?
> *


right


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 24 2006, 06:40 PM~6631197
> *nice one. :cheesy:
> *


2 points? high five?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

w/e raul u goin to the viejitos toy drive?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 24 2006, 06:43 PM~6631213
> *w/e raul u goin to the viejitos toy drive?
> *


nope. I have to work.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

terrable


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2006, 06:42 PM~6631208
> *2 points? high five?
> *


you get that and a gold star. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One step closer to being done.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow raul, you did an amazing job. Im quite impressed.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Is its going to be ridable?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKS ALRIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 26 2006, 09:41 AM~6638491
> *LOOKS ALRIGHT :biggrin:
> *


X 2


I hope its rideable. hno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its goin to be lopsided


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

why?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

with your luck


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im glad you can spell lopsided.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

now ur just mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You started it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

w/e


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 26 2006, 04:18 PM~6640479
> *w/e
> *


"hater talk"


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2006, 04:19 PM~6640484
> *"hater talk"
> *


yea cutty always hating.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2006, 05:08 PM~6630157
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


i like that it looks better the back dont looks as empty.. looks nice.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hey stranger


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

hey raul well i just wanted to tell you that the frame looks real nice n just do what you want to it. the frame is not gonna be anali's no more is gonna be mine. drama happend last night i move out and she is not getting shit. she said it was my fault the way she is being.. i m sad i m at tahoe rite now i will be heading down to carson in a bit is hella snowing bad.. :tears:


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

FRAMES LOOKING HELLA TIGHT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

aww rosie.. that sucks.. well wish u the best


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Nov 26 2006, 04:53 PM~6640710
> *hey raul well i just wanted to tell you that the frame looks real nice n just do what you want to it. the frame is not gonna be anali's no more is gonna be mine. drama happend last night i move out and she is not getting shit. she said it was my fault the way she is being.. i m sad i m at tahoe rite now i will be heading down to carson in a bit is hella snowing bad..  :tears:
> *


That sucks. Te quidas y ya sabes que me puedes llamar para lo que sea.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

well all you guys take care i m leaving we have a long drive..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

be safe mija take ur time gettin home


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

drive safe :angel: do u have snow tires?or 4 x4?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 26 2006, 08:05 PM~6640773
> *drive safe :angel: do u have snow tires?or 4 x4?
> *


4x4


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Nov 26 2006, 06:07 PM~6640790
> *4x4
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Nov 26 2006, 06:03 PM~6640765
> *well all you guys take care i m leaving we have a long drive..
> *



WATS UP ROSIE HOW U BEEN :wave:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics puttin 4x4 tires on his bike


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 26 2006, 08:08 PM~6640791
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey mr sic n stwisted :wave: i hope family is good!!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wish best on ur jurney to carson city stay safe eh Rosie :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WHATS UP WITH THE COIN


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats what raul got for makin the frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 28 2006, 12:48 PM~6651760
> *thats what raul got for makin the frame
> *


getting paid


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 28 2006, 10:48 AM~6651760
> *thats what raul got for makin the frame
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 28 2006, 08:40 AM~6651440
> *WHATS UP WITH THE COIN
> *


Thats the Nevada state quarter. And Rosies from Nevada. Do you see the connection?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 28 2006, 09:48 AM~6651760
> *thats what raul got for makin the frame
> *


cuttys mad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I need some ideas for what to do with the middle. I cant really cap off the bar where the seatpost goes. It wouldnt look right. Anyone have any suggestions for what I could do? Im out of ideas.


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

SOME KIND OF SPIKE


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

how about a 4cylinder cam(crankshaft) out of a motor that be tight


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

it seems like the seat post wont fit on the bottom part ? but maybe a birdcage ? and square twisted bar!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IF YOU ARENT GOING TO CAP OFF BEHIND THE SEAT POST, I THINK YOU SHOULD JUST LEAVE IT OPEN. TAKE THE BOTTOM OF THE SEAT POST OFF.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I might put some sort of spike in there but I was looking at it today and I remembered that Im going to make a chainguard for this. So I guess that after I make it I will see what kind of open space is left and figure out how to fill it in.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

That frame is amazing! Congrats! I especially like this picture









Keep up the Great Work! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks, I cant wait to top this one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates coming this weekend.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

EXCELLENT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought it would be nice to see this bke off the ground and finally on some rims. This is just to get an idea of what it will look like. Im working on a chainguard right now and I need to get that done so that I can work on the back of the frame. More pics coming soon.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

those the rims going to be on?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 17 2006, 04:12 PM~6776378
> *those the rims going to be on?
> *


No. Those are my rims. I dont know what rims are going on it.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2006, 12:31 PM~6776435
> *No. Those are my rims. I dont know what rims are going on it.
> *


nice rims !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This build is pimp. :thumbsup:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

i hope this comes out nice.....i bet it will


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

wgere do you grt the birdcage to put on the bike?.......off of other parts?.......maybe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Dec 17 2006, 05:34 PM~6776669
> *wgere do you grt the birdcage to put on the bike?.......off of other parts?.......maybe
> *


There is a place in town where they sell stuff like that. I got these a while back and never used them. Rosie has some parts for this bike with birdcages in them so I thought the frame should kinda match.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I would also like to thank Down Low Kustoms and Bone Collector for there contributions to this project.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Right now the back is looking a little empty compared to the front. I know the custom chainguard will help that, but also are there any plans for custom fenders?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Dec 17 2006, 10:18 PM~6778221
> *Right now the back is looking a little empty compared to the front. I know the custom chainguard will help that, but also are there any plans for custom fenders?
> *


Theres a missing skirt that isnt welded on yet so that might help. I was thinking about doing molded fenders cause I got some really good ideas. It looks like it would flow really good with the frame. I might do it but I gotta check with the boss first.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

That's right, I saw that upper skirt piece, forgot about that. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2006, 10:33 PM~6778301
> *Theres a missing skirt that isnt welded on yet so that might help. I was thinking about doing molded fenders cause I got some really good ideas. It looks like it would flow really good with the frame. I might do it but I gotta check with the boss first.
> *


how much do you charge for custom fenders.  

because i need sum for the project.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 18 2006, 07:51 AM~6779150
> *how much do you charge for custom fenders.
> 
> because i need sum for the project.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 18 2006, 06:51 AM~6779150
> *how much do you charge for custom fenders.
> 
> because i need sum for the project.
> *


If I make any custom fenders for this bike it will be the only pair I will ever make. Sorry.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Forks...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk yea this flows with thie bike all sic


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

holy shit....
i just nutted..
thanks alot wolsey


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2006, 10:21 AM~6803189
> *holy shit....
> i just nutted..
> thanks alot wolsey
> *


x2


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2006, 09:21 AM~6803189
> *holy shit....
> i just nutted..
> thanks alot wolsey
> *


 :biggrin: no problem homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Dec 22 2006, 08:39 AM~6803312
> *:biggrin: no problem homie
> *


you can atleast clean it up for me


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

nar im alright thanks sic :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that photoshop is fuken sic


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 22 2006, 04:21 PM~6805786
> *damn that photoshop is fuken sic
> *


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

sweet..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Dec 22 2006, 09:14 AM~6803593
> *nar im alright thanks sic :roflmao:
> *


ASSHOLE...


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Dec 22 2006, 03:50 AM~6802687
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Dec 22 2006, 07:50 AM~6802687
> *
> 
> *


    :biggrin:  

HOT SHIT


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Dec 22 2006, 07:50 AM~6802687
> *
> 
> *


AWARD: best preview design for a bike in photoshop for 2006 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Remember this? :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 21 2007, 04:36 PM~7047386
> *Remember this?  :cheesy:
> *


what happend to it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still got it. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 21 2007, 04:43 PM~7047430
> *I still got it.  :biggrin:
> *


are you gonna keep it?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

is it done the project??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 21 2007, 04:49 PM~7047467
> *are you gonna keep it?
> *


no. Im working on the chainghuard for it right now. I will post pics in a while.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 21 2007, 04:51 PM~7047481
> *is it done the project??
> *


I still got some work to do on it but where almost there.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected]@l [email protected]@l!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

frames looking good i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2006, 12:37 AM~6778033
> *I would also like to thank Down Low Kustoms and Bone Collector for there contributions to this project.
> *


well i would like to say thanks too but specialy to mr. socios for doing this for me i love the frame and i cant wait til i get it.. :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2006, 01:33 AM~6778301
> *Theres a missing skirt that isnt welded on yet so that might help. I was thinking about doing molded fenders cause I got some really good ideas. It looks like it would flow really good with the frame. I might do it but I gotta check with the boss first.
> *


do what ever do think gose best. you created this bad ass frame so is only rite you finish it your way. i love it so far i am sure i will love it even more when is done. thanks..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 21 2007, 04:51 PM~7047483
> *no. Im working on the chainghuard for it right now. I will post pics in a while.
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 05:21 AM~7459674
> *pics?
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You know whats funny is I was going to start working on this frame again. Then BLAMO!!!, heres th topic. :biggrin: 

I talked to rosie today and she says hi to everyone. She said shes going to be at the Socios show in May so you can talk to her there and catch up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2007, 02:21 AM~7459674]
> pics?
> [/b]


 :uh: TWEEKER!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2007, 08:22 PM~7466240
> *:uh:  TWEEKER!!!
> *


LOL


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

BLAMO!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

were u get the birda cages that are gona go on the back part of the frame?


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

PETCO has a very nice selection of bird cages.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Apr 25 2007, 02:33 PM~7772467
> *PETCO has a very nice selection of bird cages.
> *


LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Apr 25 2007, 01:37 PM~7771516
> *were u get the birda cages that are gona go on the back part of the frame?
> *


I got them at this place up here is Sacramento. They dont have alot but they got some good stuff in there.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2007, 06:49 PM~7773974
> *I got them at this place up here is Sacramento. They dont have alot but they got some good stuff in there.
> *


u still gonna use them?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Apr 26 2007, 01:27 PM~7779495
> *u still gonna use them?
> *


Use what?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2007, 08:31 PM~7782599
> *Use what?
> *


the bird cages ill buy em ofa u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Apr 27 2007, 01:09 PM~7786716
> *the bird cages ill buy em ofa u
> *


There already welded on the frame. I dont have anymore.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2007, 04:06 PM~7787700
> *There already welded on the frame. I dont have anymore.
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! so what happened to it??? gave it to the owner??


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn nice frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@May 3 2007, 08:17 AM~7826228
> *nice!!! so what happened to it??? gave it to the owner??
> *


Not yet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

all i see are red x can you post a new pic :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok. For those that dont remember this is build up of a frame I was making for my friend Rosie. She used to come on here all the time but she really cant get to a computer anymore. This is just a recap for the new people out there. Im going to start working on the frame again so we will see more updates soon. I had to take the old pics down and re upload them. So here we go. 


So my first design was something like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

i rember that one with the bird cages behind the seat post :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had the top part of a fastback and the lower rear of a girls frame laying around from past experements and I didnt want them to go to waste so I decided to try and use them for this project.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Nov 8 2007, 02:30 AM~9181505
> *i rember that one with the bird cages behind the seat post :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: Were getting there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All the paint off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Laying it all out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These peieces were going to get cut out of 1/4" steel.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Mr. Steel


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

...and then cut out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Layed out with the new pieces.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The lower bar on the girls frame was going to go since there wasnt going to be a lower bar on it. So we cut that off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When I cut the lower bar on the fast back I cut it real short for whatever reason. I needed to make it longer for the small tank so I ended up extending it a few inches.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When I looked at it I felt like it should have some kind of lower bar on it so I made this for it and threw it in there as best I could.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And thats how we gotto the current design.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All together.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Got some sheet metal cut out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally settled on this design for the lower bar.


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin: its almost alive


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then I finally started welding. First thing to do was to weld up the part where I cut it off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Nov 8 2007, 02:53 AM~9181536
> *:biggrin: its almost alive
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then part of the tank.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then the rest of the tank.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then the other peiece.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And then finally the rear things were welded on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The lower bar prior to being cut out.


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

ac or dc welder


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Nov 8 2007, 03:01 AM~9181548
> *ac or dc welder
> *


ac. I might have taken a pic of the actual welder but I would have to look for it. This was all done with a wire feed welder.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so then the little bars off to the side of the seatpost had to go to make room for the new ones.


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2007, 03:02 AM~9181553
> *ac. I might have taken a pic of the actual welder but I would have to look for it. This was all done with a wire feed welder.
> *


ok its a flux coated wire i thought it was a stick


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The schwinn seatpost had to go too cause rosie bought a seatpost with a birdcage in it and it was made for one of those taiwan frames. So I cut a pieceout of another frame and weled it it to this one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Nov 8 2007, 03:06 AM~9181560
> *ok its a flux coated wire i thought it was a stick
> *


Yea, no stick for me. :no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lower bar cut out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Test fit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hole plugged up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cut this out so I could replace the kickstand bracket.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The pair on the left went to the bottom and the ones on the right went behind the seatpost.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then I shortened the bars a bit for the next step.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Another test fit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still have to shorten and shape the skirt a bit to make it fit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The two pieces finally together.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then the birdcages went in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant find the rest of the ppics but the birdcages are welded in and its been like that for a while now. So The next step is to do something in the middle. I thought it was too much open space in there so I came up with this. More pics tomorrow cause Im ready to go ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.....


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

i'm feeling you on those zzzzzz thanks for the updates i appreciate it


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2007, 11:31 AM~9181598
> *I cant find the rest of the ppics but the birdcages are welded in and its been like that for a while now. So The next step is to do something in the middle. I thought it was too much open space in there so I came up with this. More pics tomorrow cause Im ready to go ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.....
> 
> 
> ...


Good job Socios.b.c :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For those wondering what kind of welder I used on this project. I used this to do most of it. The rest of it was done with a different welder and the help of my homie Rick. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the last time I touched the bike. I actually stopped working on it November 25 of last year so its time to get it done. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So this is where were at now. Some of this is finally welded in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Now I gotta grind this down flush so I can cap off the bottom and then make the new seatpost. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 27 2009, 11:43 PM~16107585
> *:0
> *


Should have bumped this topic instead. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=382948&st=1600


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2009, 12:46 AM~16107610
> *Should have bumped this topic instead.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=382948&st=1600
> *


I liked this build but looking back not so much.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 27 2009, 11:59 PM~16107736
> *I liked this build but looking back not so much.
> *


I think Im going to redo the frame a little bit. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

did this build start in 2006?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 28 2009, 12:23 AM~16107906
> *did this build start in 2006?
> *


yup.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 28 2009, 01:23 AM~16107906
> *did this build start in 2006?
> *


quality take time :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2009, 11:32 PM~16107980
> *yup.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Alot of things happened to the owner since the last time I worked on this. I talked to her last month but Im not sure whats going to happen with this.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2009, 12:34 AM~16108509
> *Alot of things happened to the owner since the last time I worked on this. I talked to her last month but Im not sure whats going to happen with this.
> *


oh ok i see, thats makes sence then.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2009, 12:32 AM~16107980
> *yup.
> *



dam I guess I was 1 on the lucky ones huh :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 28 2009, 12:11 PM~16110915
> *dam I guess I was 1 on the lucky ones huh  :biggrin:
> *


ahahahaha its funny cuz i know wat ur talking about lol :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 28 2009, 01:38 PM~16111560
> *ahahahaha its funny cuz i know wat ur talking about lol :biggrin:
> *



ssssshh 


hehehehe 


was Mikey how you been bro?


----------

